# cockapoo breeders in uk



## DONNA

Hi im new to this site and im in the process of looking for a cockapoo puppy,can anyone recommend a breeder in the lincolnshire/ nottinghamshire area? I have set my heart on a chocolate coloured pup but they seem hard to get hold of.
Thanks Donna


----------



## strangeland86

I'm in Lincolnshire and am waiting for my pup from sylml cockapoos in lincoln. If you go on her website she has pips available. Non are chocolate tho, creams and apricot from the looks of it.


----------



## DONNA

Thanks yea ive phoned her and were going in acouple of weeks to look around ,your right though she looks like she mainly breed's light colours


----------



## embee

Try www.breedersonline.co.uk and search Cockapoo, but research all breeders both home/hobby breeders and commercial breeders thoroughly. If you find a breeder you think is suitable maybe ask on this forum to see if anyone else has experience of them or has one of their dogs. You can also find cockapoo litters via preloved online (google preloved cockapoo) but again check out the breeder thoroughly, some are good, some not so good. I have seen a few chocolate litters on breedersonline lately. I found Flo when a home breeder advertised her litter on Preloved, she raised the litter brilliantly, did all relevant health checks etc and Flo is an excellent dog. Good luck and look forward to hearing if you find what you are looking for.


----------



## DONNA

Weve just been to see a breeder today and were going to go on her waiting list ,i was really impressed with them their called jukee doodles
Thanks d


----------



## embee

DONNA said:


> Weve just been to see a breeder today and were going to go on her waiting list ,i was really impressed with them their called jukee doodles
> Thanks d


I also visited Stephen and Julia (Jukee Doodles) and was on their waiting list for a puppy but came across Flo with another breeder in the meantime. They were really helpful and informative and it was also good to see the adult cockapoos they have. We visited twice and took the 'girls' out for a run so we could get to know the dogs. They are both great and clearly love their dogs. Great that you have found someone you are happy with. Keep us updated when you have a puppy on the way and let us know who 'mum' will be be as we met and played with all the girls.


----------



## DONNA

Thanks thats good to know you thought they were ok too,yes i think it will be a long wait probabley sometime in summer they said but i dont mind waiting. They have just brought another stud poodle who it just so happens to have the same dad as Ziggy,he's chocolate and is sooo gorgeous! ive never seen poodles like them before their coats are amazing.D


----------



## wilfiboy

All sounds great good luck... I wonder if you'll wait .. looking becomes infectious x


----------



## James Q

Hi, I know it's a bit further, but we got Brontie from Hazel Grove near Stockport. Her dad is a chocolate toy poodle and she seems to be getting darker every day! If it doesn't work out with your waiting list, let me know and I'll give you the details. I know our breeder is having another litter due at the end of this month, so ready 8 weeks after that. Good luck with your search, and Wilfiboy is right, it becomes so infectious!


----------



## DONNA

Thanks yea i know what you mean ,too be honest i wanted to make sure i picked a good breeder that has done the PRA checks etc and that really cared about the breed.
Yes it's torture waiting but at least i know when i get him he will be just what i want,ive never owned a dog before so have really researched the breed well before i decided to commit as it is a big responsbility.Must admit i cant wait !


----------



## wilfiboy

Yeh it took me 8 months to read up etc to get Wilf , then another 6 before we got Mabel like you say you want to do it right x


----------



## parapluie

definitely, waiting can be sooo hard but in the end it will not seem like much at all. you'll have the pup for so much longer and a perfect, healthy, happy member of the family is so worth it


----------



## Helene07

Im looking to rehome a Cockapoo before i concider a pup, anyone know where they are advertised??
Helen


----------



## wilfiboy

Hi Helen, I saw a couple over the summer advertised on epupz .. infact a week or so ago there was one advertised here in halifax but it was still only young I think maybe 3 months, not sure if its still available or maybe too young . Going to look now lol x


----------



## wilfiboy

Just looked it was on Freeads but they've removed it so I assume its sold .. if I spot any will let you know ....Embee feel a project coming on lol x


----------



## embee

wilfiboy said:


> Just looked it was on Freeads but they've removed it so I assume its sold .. if I spot any will let you know ....Embee feel a project coming on lol x


Yep I'm there - project underway and will visit visitor message all findings


----------



## wilfiboy

message understood over and out lol x


----------



## wilfiboy

Cream 2yr old boy for sale on epupz.. Liverpool ( he's been sheared within an inch of his life on picture poor thing ) x


----------



## DONNA

So excited puppies due 1st April.Spent the day looking after my cousins cockapoo yesterday we had such a great time so cant wait till we get our own.


----------



## embee

DONNA said:


> So excited puppies due 1st April.Spent the day looking after my cousins cockapoo yesterday we had such a great time so cant wait till we get our own.


Awwww that's great so you are an expectant cockapoo owner  Where are you getting your 'baby' from?


----------



## DONNA

Jukee doodles,i know you said you went there alot ,Wills is the expectant mum can you remember her??


----------



## embee

DONNA said:


> Jukee doodles,i know you said you went there alot ,Wills is the expectant mum can you remember her??


Yes we visited Jukee Doodles twice and Stephen and Julia were great. I eventually found Flo with a home breeder but would have been very happy with one of their puppies. We did get to know all the girls they had there at the time we visited (Oct 2009) but I don't remember Wills. What is she like and who is 'dad'? Did they just confirm the pregnancy? You must be soooo excited.


----------



## parapluie

DONNA said:


> So excited puppies due 1st April.Spent the day looking after my cousins cockapoo yesterday we had such a great time so cant wait till we get our own.


how exciting!!


----------



## JoJo

Puppy for the Spring... lovely ... training in the summer ... lovely walks in the woods on a bright summers day..... perfect 

Ok I will calm down... we saw a bit of sun here in Berkshire today and it has given me a spring in my step..... I have walked the dogs twice today and still will do another before bedtime, Oakley and Ruby loved their sunshine walks together... oh and we stopped to chat COCKAPOOS with everyone I saw .. slowed the walk down but hey Cockapoos are the coolest breed I know, so lets chat about them ....

You have to be Cool to own a Cockapoo!!!!Told you I have a spring in my step


----------



## wilfiboy

DONNA said:


> So excited puppies due 1st April.Spent the day looking after my cousins cockapoo yesterday we had such a great time so cant wait till we get our own.


Is it your cousins cockapoo that made you want one, what colour etc is theirs, how nice for them to be play mates ... at least your waits getting shorter x


----------



## DONNA

Weve been looking at dog breeds since last year my friend recommend a cockapoo and then by chance my cousin got one before xmas he's black and called Dudley he's 8 mths old and so well behaved and really playfull,must admit everyone we saw stopped and asked about him your right everyone loves cockapoo's ha ha
The mum is blue roan and the dad is ziggy so just got to wait and see what pups she has however i think they have quite afew other girls coming into season soon also.


----------



## H&B

We got Buster from a place near Melton Mowbrey and they were fab! x


----------



## DONNA

Just read your from Nottingham HB ,i live in Nottinghamshire towards Grantham


----------



## matti0205

*Hi*



James Q said:


> Hi, I know it's a bit further, but we got Brontie from Hazel Grove near Stockport. Her dad is a chocolate toy poodle and she seems to be getting darker every day! If it doesn't work out with your waiting list, let me know and I'll give you the details. I know our breeder is having another litter due at the end of this month, so ready 8 weeks after that. Good luck with your search, and Wilfiboy is right, it becomes so infectious!



Hi did you get your puppy from a breeder on the a6 high lane/hazel grove. Ours is 9 weeks and would love to know how her siblings have turned out?


----------



## Jensen

Such an exciting time getting a new puppy! Good for you taking the time to make sure you get it right too.


----------



## wellerfeller

This thread is a couple of years old now. Vicky you may have more luck finding siblings if you post your own thread giving details. Good luck.


----------



## cockerpoo61

DONNA said:


> Hi im new to this site and im in the process of looking for a cockapoo puppy,can anyone recommend a breeder in the lincolnshire/ nottinghamshire area? I have set my heart on a chocolate coloured pup but they seem hard to get hold of.
> Thanks Donna


Bayley (Apricot) is from Jukee Doodles and is 3 years old, his dad was Ziggy, Bayley is such a sweetheart. Also our Chocolate Cockapoo Holly and our black and white Cockapoo Jack is from Victoria in Ollerton, again both lovely dogs, both smaller than Bayley. Victoria actually had a couple of chocolate puppies last Friday when we went to visit, so may be worth a look.


----------



## wellerfeller

cockerpoo61 said:


> Bayley (Apricot) is from Jukee Doodles and is 3 years old, his dad was Ziggy, Bayley is such a sweetheart. Also our Chocolate Cockapoo Holly and our black and white Cockapoo Jack is from Victoria in Ollerton, again both lovely dogs, both smaller than Bayley. Victoria actually had a couple of chocolate puppies last Friday when we went to visit, so may be worth a look.


This is an old thread. Donna got Buddy from Jukee and he is probably near two years old now.


----------



## wellerfeller

wellerfeller said:


> This is an old thread. Donna got Buddy from Jukee and he is probably near two years old now.


 I am going to close this just to prevent more confusion.


----------

